# Should I buy TA TECHNIX COILOVER-KIT or springs?



## THE OCTOPUS 88 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello guys I have a big head ache with this...

I have a 2WD roadster and the thing is that it is much more low in the front than the back and all springs I find lower more front than back, on the back only 20 mm and i want rear and front to be the same height

I want to buy some TA TECHNIX COILOVER-KIT, but I am hearing people saying they make some strange noise, they are very hard( eveeen harder than my suspension now? lol ) that they break...

Someone have TA TECHNIX COILOVER-KIT ? and can tell me first hand if they are worth it, I am not looking for racing with my car, just travel around the streets  and be looooow


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I have -40mm apex springs fitted to my 2WD. On some particular speed bumps around my uni house I find the rear crashes a little, but on most they're fine. Since I don't intend on racing my car if I were to lower my car again I would opt for the coilovers. My friend fitted some TA's to his civic and they were very good for the price. So I would go coilovers, also I believe Rokkor, TA and another brand are all made in the same factory? Someone can probably clarify. Anyway, I would get these if I were to do it again http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280773212507? ... 1438.l2649


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi there, don't know if you've already made your mind up on this front but I had ta-technix coilovers on my old mx5 and they were absolutely awful! Crashy ride and the threads were fucked in only a few hundred miles, not good.

As above there are a lot of similar coilovers (rokkor etc) but they do have their differences with regard to spring rates and shock stiffness. Definitely better to get a higher quality & more well-known brand of coilovers, just my 2p mate. Best of luck.


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Do not buy them. They are absolutely crap and will ruin the ride of your car. Trust me ive had past experience with these coilovers on previous cars. In my opinion if your playing with a Audi you need to spend audi money! Don't be shy to spend £600+


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

AjsTT said:


> In my opinion if your playing with a audi you need to spend audi money! Don't be shy to spend £600+


don't be ridiculous ,it's mk1 TT aka mk4 Golf :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jordan282 (Sep 21, 2012)

kazinak said:


> AjsTT said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion if your playing with a audi you need to spend audi money! Don't be shy to spend £600+
> ...


Definitely agree with that, it's not exactly a brand new £30k+ Audi!


----------



## Beastie TT (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Octopuss,

I bought my TT with this set up already fitted, so difficult to compare. 
I'm on the lowest setting without adjusters at the back but even in this state, I find the ride quite compliant, if a bit jiggly, like it could do with a bit more damping. But overall pretty good.

As for it's longevity, who knows? The kit is made in Germany and meets the required regs there, so it can't be too bad.

Given the choice, I would probably spend more but so far, for their price, I wouldn't complain.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## THE OCTOPUS 88 (Nov 25, 2012)

Beastie TT said:


> Hi Octopuss,
> 
> I bought my TT with this set up already fitted, so difficult to compare.
> I'm on the lowest setting without adjusters at the back but even in this state, I find the ride quite compliant, if a bit jiggly, like it could do with a bit more damping. But overall pretty good.
> ...


This is a lot HELP mate! I just needed someone to confirm me I didnt had any strange noise and fitted well the tt version, you are FWD? because people even told me in the tt it rubbed with the wheels

I only want to lower the car, dont really look for high performance, just to do its job and not make any noises


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

kazinak said:


> AjsTT said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion if your playing with a audi you need to spend audi money! Don't be shy to spend £600+
> ...


Hahaha FairPlay.....


----------



## Beastie TT (Nov 14, 2012)

I've only had the car since September and don't do a lot of miles but so far, I can't complain. 
Like I say the ride is a bit jiggly and to some, probably a bit firm but I quite like this, I want to feel like I'm in a sports car.

The only rubbing I've had is from the rear tyres on the arches, I plan on fitting the adjusters at the rear which will raise the back end about 12mm, should give me enough clearance but still maintain the stance.

Opinions will vary, do some research, ask around, your suspension is such a vital component. Good luck.

Btw, Mk1 V6 quattro coupe.


----------



## THE OCTOPUS 88 (Nov 25, 2012)

Beastie TT said:


> I've only had the car since September and don't do a lot of miles but so far, I can't complain.
> Like I say the ride is a bit jiggly and to some, probably a bit firm but I quite like this, I want to feel like I'm in a sports car.
> 
> The only rubbing I've had is from the rear tyres on the arches, I plan on fitting the adjusters at the rear which will raise the back end about 12mm, should give me enough clearance but still maintain the stance.
> ...


Nice mate! Some pictures  your car has to be NIIICE


----------



## Beastie TT (Nov 14, 2012)

THE OCTOPUS 88 said:


> Beastie TT said:
> 
> 
> > I've only had the car since September and don't do a lot of miles but so far, I can't complain.
> ...


Happy to oblige.


----------



## THE OCTOPUS 88 (Nov 25, 2012)

Beastie TT said:


> THE OCTOPUS 88 said:
> 
> 
> > Beastie TT said:
> ...


 8) 8) 8)


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

Beastie TT said:


> THE OCTOPUS 88 said:
> 
> 
> > Beastie TT said:
> ...


Definitely go for the coilovers you can always just raise it in two mins if you take it too far!


----------



## THE OCTOPUS 88 (Nov 25, 2012)

kettle said:


> Definitely go for the coilovers you can always just raise it in two mins if you take it too far!


You also have TA TECHNIX mate?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Do Rokkor do coilovers for the Quattro ? Couldn't find them on eBay ..


----------



## THE OCTOPUS 88 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello

I am going to buy them this week finally, Ta Technix coilovers for mi 2wd tt 8n, but I dont know if buying them or as they reccommended me at the start of the post these:

Rokkor:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280773212507? ... 1438.l2649

I also have the option of buying some KW Variant 2 for 450 euros but used with 15 000 km, or the Ta Technix new for 270 euros or the Rokkor... dont know what to doo!!! what do you reccommend?


----------



## THE OCTOPUS 88 (Nov 25, 2012)

Nearly convinced to buy rokkor...first because they are the cheapest:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280773212507? ... 1438.l2649

Anyone has these one? I just want the car low but dont know what option to take, the kw variant 2 coilovers for sure are amazing but are used with 15000 km and for 450 euros, the rokkor are 200 euros in my house....


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

They will knock like hell


----------



## THE OCTOPUS 88 (Nov 25, 2012)

AjsTT said:


> They will knock like hell


what do you mean by knock..sorry I am spanish I understand english but not everything..you mean bumpy? but I mean as long as it doesnt break anything of the car and even if it is hard I dont mind and as long as they last me a few years


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

THE OCTOPUS 88 said:


> AjsTT said:
> 
> 
> > They will knock like hell
> ...


They will bump, knock like mad, makes the car very unpleasant to drive. The shocks are normally worse than standard.. Why don't you spend a couple more hundred and get a half decent set with uprated shocks to cushion your ride and make it more fun


----------



## THE OCTOPUS 88 (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks mate

dunno what will I do, just want to lower, not looking for awesome ride, dont think at 100km/h or 120km/h will notice a lot dont know..If anyone has them please tell me how they are


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello,

You earn what you pay for :wink:

Suspension is a security part of your car, coilovers at less than 200€ don't sound to be quality part :?

If you just want to lower go with Apex spring.

Keep in mind if you lower your car, with coilovers or just spring kit, you probably need adjustable tie-bar also.


----------



## lodey23 (Feb 20, 2013)

My best mate has ta technix on his tt and that rides better than any other budget coilovers car I have been in. And it's pretty low too.


----------



## THE OCTOPUS 88 (Nov 25, 2012)

lodey23 said:


> My best mate has ta technix on his tt and that rides better than any other budget coilovers car I have been in. And it's pretty low too.


Nice man, that whats I needed to read, someone that has seen them on a TT, okay so I think you have convinced me to buy them, I just want it looooow


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Bumping this for anyone running these at the moment?


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

I had a set of these on my 225 Quattro when I had it. Previous owner wanted it low and was more about the stance than anything else. It certainly achieved a low ride height. 
I found them too bouncy and underdamped but I wanted better road/track performance and less about just getting it as low as possible. 
Depends what you want - if you're not arsed about ride quality then they're ok as a budget setup. You can have the ones I've taken off for £75....only done 1000 Miles.


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

mk2zetec said:


> I had a set of these on my 225 Quattro when I had it. Previous owner wanted it low and was more about the stance than anything else. It certainly achieved a low ride height.
> I found them too bouncy and underdamped but I wanted better road/track performance and less about just getting it as low as possible.
> Depends what you want - if you're not arsed about ride quality then they're ok as a budget setup. You can have the ones I've taken off for £75....only done 1000 Miles.


When you say low low, if you were to set the rears on the highest setting, how low do you think they would be?


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

McPikie said:


> mk2zetec said:
> 
> 
> > I had a set of these on my 225 Quattro when I had it. Previous owner wanted it low and was more about the stance than anything else. It certainly achieved a low ride height.
> ...


Probably 10-20mm lower than Facelift suspension - but I'm just guessing


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Aren't these TA rebranded nonsense absolute tat on 1500kg TTs
Maybe okay on a fiat siecento


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

they are rubbish,


----------

